# Seeking A Brief Primer



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Need some simple information. Then I may ask further questions depending on the answers. Dish is about to get dropped. One of the few things I tune to most often lately is one or two of the CD music channels. When Dish goes, so do they. I have not used any of the Sirius channels however.

So, home system? Box or boxes? Networkable? Cost? Not interested in a car based system, but could a single subscription be used on more than one device?.

Channels -- I'm looking for no nonsense music only. No talk, commercials, promos, hype or interruptions of any kind. Just like the Dish CD channels. All music, all the time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you looked into just using pandora or iTunes Radio? Something if that nature since it's all at home?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't want to add load to the DSL webstream if I don't have to. That, and DSL drops out sometimes so I want something independent. Don't even talk to me about regular broadcast radio around here.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Why not start building your own collection? That way you're in full control of what plays, when it plays, and no interruptions.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Been doing that too, but there's a limit to resources. Then you have to have a PC or stereo playing all the time and you only run an hour or three at a time. Longest playlist I have on Media Player is about 5 hours or so. I've already got the CDs ripped as well as many of the LPs (there's another thread on that somewhere).

I was hoping to be able to have a low power consumption device with a source completely separate from everything else.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

>So, home system? Box or boxes? Networkable? Cost? Not interested in a car based system, but could a single subscription be used on more than one device?.

>Channels -- I'm looking for no nonsense music only. No talk, commercials, promos, hype or interruptions of any kind. Just like the Dish CD channels. All music, all the time.

Single sub can not be used on more than one device.
I use an XMP3i, portable player with a home dock. Allows you to record songs to internal memory, play your mp3s from an SD card, works through power outages on internal battery, can be taken with you, put in a car dock, etc. Comes with a remote control. Only problem is the screen is small, and you cant read it from across the room. Sound quality is decent.

They have several different packages available, one is all music, but I think the news channels are also included.

It has been discontinued, but is still available. For currently available radios, check here: http://shop.siriusxm.com/edealinv/servlet/ExecMacro?nurl=control/CategoryHome.vm&ctl_nbr=10600&catParentID=49759

For cost of subscriptions, check here: http://www.siriusxm.com/subscriptions


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

"Allows you to record songs to internal memory, play your mp3s from an SD card,"

Can that be transferred to another device and played/offloaded or is it encrypted like Dish DVR recordings?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

*Q*: Can I save the XM saved content on the XMP3i to my PC? *A:* No. Any content stored on the XMp3i must stay resident on the radio.
If it's at all possible, I'd suggest taking some of the money you would save from suspending dish and upgrade your internet connection.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Don't want to add load to the DSL webstream if I don't have to.


You (nor anyone else for that matter) CANNOT effectively cut the cord without a healthy broadband connection. Emphasis on CANNOT.

You have two options that won't cost as much or more than DISH:

o - SiriusXM -- often plagued by non-music.
o - Internet streaming
Spotify
MOG
Pandora
any other service that doesn't have "radio" in its name
You could subscribe to Muzak and get the DISH channels but it would probably cost as much as DISH and you would have to buy a DISH receiver.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

"Often plagued by non-music"? Huh? On the music channels? Sure, there's a LITTLE bit of DJ chatter between songs from time to time but not much.

Another thing - with Sirius XM, you can get internet streaming that allows you to customize the already-custom music channels. "MyXM" options on those channels online let you tailor or refine that channel to your tastes.

If I were "starting from scratch", the XMp3i would be my choice but I can't seem to find it *available* on the SiriusXM site. You can find a page for it, but no button to add it to your cart.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> You (nor anyone else for that matter) CANNOT effectively cut the cord without a healthy broadband connection. Emphasis on CANNOT.


I agree, and that's coming from someone who had DSL up until four years ago. The upgrade to cable @ about 10x the download speed opened my eyes to what the web can be all about.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

djlong said:


> Sure, there's a LITTLE bit of DJ chatter between songs from time to time but not much.


Nope. Can't have that. Not a single spoken word.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

djlong said:


> Another thing - with Sirius XM, you can get internet streaming that allows you to customize the already-custom music channels. "MyXM" options on those channels online let you tailor or refine that channel to your tastes.


You missed on pretty much all points with this post. The TS was adamant about no banter and not wanting to further tax the broadband connection. By the time you load up with online services, Sirius gets to be more expensive than most other Internet services.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

When he said "no talk", I thought he meant no talk channels (Stern, sports talk, Oprah, political chat channels, etc). The point I was making about streaming was that if he were looking at, say, Pandora or IHeart or any of those versus satrad for the stuff that internet streaming DOES bring (when you're at home since it's a trickle of data compared to broadband but IS a problem when using it over a cellular link), SIriusXM pretty much had that covered.

Sirius IS more expensive than other internet-based services (unless you're only paying the supplement as I'm working on a lifetime satrad subscription), but you get a LOT more than those other services. Granted, from the looks of it, those extras don't appear to be in the OP's wheelhouse.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I almost wish I could get just the CD channels from Dish, but I don't see them available anywhere below AT120.


----------

